# Colnago Dream HP seatpost



## Tonko (Oct 20, 2004)

I recently bought Dream HP, and now I am ready to upgrade it a bit since winter is comming. Originaly LBS put Thomson Elite setback seatpost with 30.9 mm diameter. There are 2 problems: 
1. is that correct diameter since I can not find any carbon seatposts of that size?  
2. on other hand on few sites where you can built your own bike, they offer seatposts with diameter 31.6 mm   

I can not trust mesuring seattube since there was some pressure from seatclump!

What is proper size, please ?????
Tonko


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*The correct size is 31.6*

Ritchey, Campy, Selcof are making a carbon 31.6 seatpost. There are probably others.

Abaddon


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Are you sure???*

My older Dream Plus uses a 27.2 seatpost -- the only "odd" ones on Colnago's that I was aware of were the C-40 and C-50 with their 28.0mm


----------



## Tonko (Oct 20, 2004)

Thx. I also checked with local dealer, and it is 31.6 mm.


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a Columbus XLR8R carbon post on mine and it is a 31.6 mm. Great post but real pricey.


----------

